# Lesson Learned



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been told (by the old man) to always, always release the pressure on your airless when you leave the gun, even for a few minutes. Well, I don't want to admit it, but I learned a hard lesson the other day:whistling2:

Was spraying some exterior aluminum siding. Everything was fine. Hoses were not too old, too worn or anything (we thought) So, I am just about finished spraying 2nd coat on this whole exterior, when we decide to run and grab a quick lunch. All I have left is maybe 30 minutes of spraying and then we're done with the spraying. Long story short, we come back from lunch and I realize that I forgot to let the pressure down!!! It started leaking at the joint between the fittings. 3 gallons of SW Resilience ended up in the yard, and I looked like a total fool. Luckily it was only in the back yard in an inconspicuous spot, and we scooped/rinsed most of it up...

I share this for one and only one reason...Never, ever leave the airless (when not in use) under pressure for any length of time!!! I have friends that are painting contractors and they do it all the time. I have heard so many stories from others too. I will always think twice, maybe even thrice about it now!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

was the pump in the sun? Ouch man that sucks.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes it was...it cost me 3 gallons of paint, one repacking kit for a titan 440i and hours learning to repack one of those suckers:no:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

guess you could be glad you are not one of these guys:


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

turning your machine off is almost as good.


----------



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

yep never leave it under pressure. i just got done spraying ceilings in a remodel that just got new textured ceilings. my pump on the first floor and my return line wasnt in the bucket. something must have failed or pressure was leaking past the valve because the next day when i got there the 5 gal bucket of water was empty and the ceiling down stairs had a nice water stain and was sagging a few inches


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Rookie mistake. I did it once too. 

Left a sprayer pressurized overnight on a concrete pool deck. Came back the next morning to find the sprayer running. Apparently the prime valve seal gave out and had paint all over the place. Luckily I had left the machine on plastic sheeting + drops so no permanent damage to the concrete, but i'm sure those homeowners were not happy with the sprayer running for however many hours it had been before I got back in the morning.

EDIT: Damn necro thread.


----------

